
EPassport Reader Android app - tananaev
https://github.com/tananaev/passport-reader
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

